# It's starting to make sense now



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Apr 2012)

This swimming lark, had 3 pool sessions and 2 rides this week and overall the pain of improvement is worth it. Not many kids lane crossing today and breathing/stroke and HR just all clicked into place,I even built up a bit of speed 

Not going to lie,a lot of work needed but well on track for Septembers baptism of fire.


----------



## 007fair (10 Apr 2012)

My OW baptism is only 2 months away now  I swam 60 lengths recently in the pool so can do the distance (not quick mind at 41mins) but OW is a bit scarey with people hitting you on all sides, not being able to see where you are going and no side to hang to if required!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 May 2012)

Swapped from a "leisure complex" to a "leisure centre" that holds regular swim gala's,training nights and so on as the former hand paddles,buoys and the like were frowned upon. (It's also more local so fuel saving,it's also right on the coast so brick sessions and coastal rides/runs are easy  )

5-6 sessions a week,todays was mixed up with pull bouy sets,paddle sets,both and toyless sets. 1.2k covered in decent time. Thinking about investing in a poolmate watch (or the speedo one) next payday,too east to forget what I've done and in how long.

I am a seriously sinky legged swimmer though 

Had a 9min/mi run yesterday but no real soreness today,I've never been a runner so I am literally beginning hehe.


----------



## 007fair (15 May 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I am a seriously sinky legged swimmer though
> 
> .


so was I ! But it came eventually with a slightly different kick motion - More bend in the knee rather than just flapping the feet fast which was too tiring and made me top and just drag the feet


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 May 2012)

Thanks for that


----------



## Arsen Gere (17 May 2012)

One suggestion for the feet thing is to use a float between your ankles and tie your feet together. I used the leg of an old pair of tights, knotted and doubled over, some folks use an inner tube. It allows you to get a feel of where your feet could be, in line with your body reducing your front profile, it sinks your chest which acts as a float. I go back to it now and again just to get the feel for it. But generally I don't use a float. It's a good feel for what it is like to swim in a wet suit with constricted and supported legs.
HTH


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 May 2012)

Interesting idea.

With the buoy I was able to feel that I was flatter in the water,more stable and bi-lateral breathing was working well enough. I swam without it today and while I felt higher in the water it kinda threw my breathing off. Something else to work on again


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 May 2012)

6 sessions this week all with 80% buoy usage. 1km this morning without and although didn't feel as quick as PB,I could definitely feel much much less drag.

Getting there  


*cough* MTB outing planned tomorrow *cough*


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Jun 2012)

Bought myself a poolmate watch 

Total Time: 22.25
Total lengths 28
Total Metres: 700
Total Cals 229
Average Stroke 11

Set 1
Time: 2:12
Metres: 100
Stroke: 11
Speed 132
Efficiency: 44 (which according to Swimovate 40-50 above average :O

Set 2
Time: 2:18
Metres: 100
Stroke: 13
Speed :138
Efficiency: 48

Set 3
Time: 2:08
Metres:100
Stroke: 11
Speed: 128
Efficiency: 43

Set 4
Time 2:08
Metres 100
Stroke 12
Speed 128
Efficiency 44

Set 5
Time 2:19
Metres 100
Stroke 12
Speed 139
Efficiency 47

Set 6
Time 2:18
Metres 100
Stroke 11
Speed 138
Efficiency 46

Set 7
Time 2:13
Metres 100
Stroke 12
Speed 133
Efficiency 45


Please with that I think lol. I had a look at the Finis World Masters Champs results,my time is somewhere in the region of 7th in the 100free 85-89 category  Result! I'll be in that cat in 60years time


----------



## edwardd67 (22 Jun 2012)

I used the pool buoy too much and it affected my kick. Yes you will sit higher in the water but the gain will be minimal when you try swimming without it. I would concentrate on your technique . Does your pool do adult swimming lessons ? Try and speak to a qualified swim coach and work on drills that will improve your overall technique .


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jun 2012)

I agree. I don't use buoys or floats of any kind. If you want to swim without kick, or without arms for a while, just do it. If your legs are 'sinky', it might not be because of your kick (I hardly kick at all anyway when swimming in tris, as in general I want to save my legs), it is just as likely to be because your head is too high in the water - a really common mistake. You should be looking directly down (or even slightly behind) when you are on your front in the water. As in most technical things, it will feel 'wrong' when you start, but you should be able to feel a reduction in drag and your legs should stay higher.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jun 2012)

I swam a session today without the PB and tbh I found that looking slightly back dramatically reduced drag and felt faster.(I was much slower without the PB (probably to be expected?) )??

100m sets: 1 - 2:54 / 2 - 2:52 / 3 - 2:34 / 4 - 2:33 / 5 - 2:43 / 6 - 2:02 (there were more sets roughly the same) Which is much much slower than yesterday.

My pool does have coaches so next time I run into her I'm gonna make enquiries about 1-1 There are adult classes too I'd rather have someones full attention if I'm paying them for it

Something to think about all the same


----------



## edwardd67 (22 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I agree. I don't use buoys or floats of any kind. If you want to swim without kick, or without arms for a while, just do it. If your legs are 'sinky', it might not be because of your kick (I hardly kick at all anyway when swimming in tris, as in general I want to save my legs), it is just as likely to be because your head is too high in the water - a really common mistake. You should be looking directly down (or even slightly behind) when you are on your front in the water. As in most technical things, it will feel 'wrong' when you start, but you should be able to feel a reduction in drag and your legs should stay higher.


Since I've been having 1to1s with a coach she has told me my head was too low, should be looking forward rather than down. Its more about rotation of the whole body --shoulders and hips together.A good coach will help iron out bad habits its well worth it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jun 2012)

So today was spent doing 50's as it was busy and the lifeguards don't seem to realise that people do actually turn up for training purposes. I took the advice on board and concentrated more on feel of where my legs were by way of head position. It would work out that my 100m times are now comparable to PB times. This is a step forwards 

Set Total Time Total M Avg Stroke Avg Efficiency Avg Speed
1 01:02 50 12 43 124
2 01:05 50 12 45 130
3 01:02 50 11 42 124
4 01:03 50 13 45 126
5 01:06 50 12 50 132
6 01:11 50 14 50 142
7 01:10 50 15 50 140
8 01:13 50 13 50 146
9 01:04 50 13 45 128
10 01:06 50 14 47 132
11 01:04 50 13 45 128
12 01:12 50 12 48 144

24:73 600 12

Gonna work on 200 set times this week and see how that goes. Sept 2nd is closing fast (although I have 3weeks off work in july to hammer in training )

ps: the poolmate is £60 well spent!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Jun 2012)

Had a bit of a coming together in the pool today. Nonswimmers everywhere so me and another guy were dodging them and each other. We finally collided with a midstroke high5 around set 7. He was ok though, dunno who's fault it was but I took blame to save any argument.


Set Total Time Total M Avg Stroke Avg Efficiency Avg Speed
1 01:04 50 12 44 128
2 01:05 50 12 45 130
3 01:08 50 9 43 136
4 01:09 50 12 47 138
5 01:10 50 11 46 140
6 01:16 50 12 50 152
7 01:32 50 9 55 184
8 01:15 50 10 48 150
9 01:10 50 9 44 140
10 01:15 50 11 48 148
11 01:13 50 12 49 146
12 01:41 50 12 140

Totals/Avg 14:58 600 10 47 144


----------



## Arsen Gere (25 Jun 2012)

Most folks don't mind an odd collision, it goes with the territory. Watch out for the icebergs -
old ladies who float up and down, they don't like the splashing and a high 5 would probably be followed by a swift low 5 and a complaint to the life guards.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jun 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Most folks don't mind an odd collision, it goes with the territory. Watch out for the icebergs -
> old ladies who float up and down, they don't like the splashing and a high 5 would probably be followed by a swift low 5 and a complaint to the life guards.


Lifeguards are useless!

Although I had a bit of an arm twinge today,the curses of not having a desk job.

Set Total Time Total M Avg Stroke Avg Efficiency Avg Speed
1 02:24 100 13 49 144
2 02:27 100 14 51 147
3 02:27 100 14 51 147
4 04:50 200 14 50 145
5 02:23 100 14 50 143
6 02:27 100 14 51 147

Totals 16:58 700 13 50 145


Preferably this would be a comfortable <16min 750 but two months out to work on that


----------

